# WHOSE YOUR TIPS FOR BRITISH FINALS



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

With the finals just over 4 weeks away, things will be hotting up for sure and I was just wondering who every one would fancy to take each class/overall?

I know each class is packed with quality physiques and it is hard for people to say who will win as how people look on the day of the show is the key but I will get it started:

Middles: If James L gets down to middleweight then I wouls be staggered if anyone will beat him.

Light Heavys: This class has some top guys in it, but Shawn Tavernier would be my pick after seeing him win the first timers last year. However there will be a few other guys running him close.

Heavys: Again, this could be a pick out of a good few people, but I would have to say Darren Ball again.

Overall: This would be a real humdinger and could go one of three ways so I will sit on the fence here!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

If James makes middles then he will be the biggest in that class and the best conditioned. He will take it.

Light Heavies - Shaun T

Heavies - Darren Ball

Overall - James L IMO


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Agree on all Lukes predictions.


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

What about the classic class, cause Ive just had a word with myself and he reckons im gonna win that!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Whats the guidelines for the Classic class?

Is it based on some formula so depending on how tall you are you cant exceed a certain weight?


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah it is. Its height minus 100 plus a bit (<170 +2 170-175 + 4 175-180+6...) so if your 179 cm tall you cant weigh anymore than 85 kg. Pretty tight weight limits!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

THATS ME FUKCED THEN


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Good luck with the classics this year mate. May see you up there next year.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> THATS ME FUKCED THEN


I reckon when you were 12 you could have done just about squeezed in. :thumb:


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Good luck with the classics this year mate. May see you up there next year.


Thanks, I just hope i make the evening show!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> I reckon when you were 12 you could have done just about squeezed in. :thumb:


LOL when i have my BMI done it says for my height i should be between 8st 7lbs and 10st 3lbs....so me being 15st makes me just out the running


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol fatty!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i hope james l wins, cause he has an awsome physique and gives so much back with helping others ect

but who knows eh roll on the finals


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah LOL, Paul, my BMI was 35 before I started dieting. Morbidly obese category. So if the drugs dont get me the fat will; fcuked both ways really....Then you have always got the bus you didn't see to add into the mix.

Look at me all cheery on half carbs for 3 days and 2 hours of cardio daily!!!

Sometimes I love life.

J


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What happened to that scott leaston ? The big guy who was about 19. Does he still compete ?


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

you will need more than 2hrs mate to burn that cake off you had the weekend lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cake!! LOL!! Legend.

Nathan can you learn the art of relevant posting. Start a new thread or something but to answer your question Scott has stopped for a while to pursue other passions and relax a bit more. Fair play to him.


----------



## taliesin99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like a great line up neil hills boys sliced and diced that's for sure

u80 james llewellyn

u90 mark price, duayne, shawn tavernier barney dupleese

heavies darren ball looked good this weekend

overall ? ...........


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

big fan of james l so i hope he takes it and the overall but in my heart of hearts i think daz ball will take the overall.... depending what the judges are after.

then again anything can happen and some random could come along and stir things up you never know


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

shaun tavernier for the overall, he's got the best chance of makin an impact in the states


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys there are so many more good bodybuilders that are going to be onstage come the 19th of October in all classes i can appreciate that you pick your buddy's....just look at last year no one even mentioned Darren going into the finals...

we all have our favourites mine is obviously Stuart because i prep him but i would not say he will win because everyone looks good stood on their own it is a different matter stood next to their peers...


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> guys there are so many more good bodybuilders that are going to be onstage come the 19th of October in all classes i can appreciate that you pick your buddy's....just look at last year no one even mentioned Darren going into the finals...
> 
> we all have our favourites mine is obviously Stuart because i prep him but i would not say he will win because everyone looks good stood on their own it is a different matter stood next to their peers...


I saw Darren last year at the Portsmouth qualifier and straight away anyone could tell he was going to be a front runner for the heavyweights as he had gained a shed load of size, just needed to refine his conditioning, so I dont believe no one thought he wasnt going to be in the running.

People can make their predictions, at the end of the day people know who will be competing from a combination of last years front runners who automatically qualified and this years qualifiers.

People will look different on their own compared to standing next to others but if you look at the show pics/have been their in person, people can make their own judgements on who will be up there.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Shaun for the Overall. Not heard from him on the forums for a while tho. How's the prep going Shaun? Or are you gonna keep quiet and let your physique do the talking October 19th?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

A friend saw Shawn the other day in London, and said he was looking exceptional and he had also predicted him to take the overall and he has contact with a lot of the top guys so lets wait and see!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I saw Darren last year at the Portsmouth qualifier and straight away anyone could tell he was going to be a front runner for the heavyweights as he had gained a shed load of size, just needed to refine his conditioning, so I dont believe no one thought he wasnt going to be in the running.
> 
> People can make their predictions, at the end of the day people know who will be competing from a combination of last years front runners who automatically qualified and this years qualifiers.
> 
> People will look different on their own compared to standing next to others but if you look at the show pics/have been their in person, people can make their own judgements on who will be up there.


my point is that most of the predictions are around 3 guys (shaun, Daz and James) there are many more top guys on the scene...as for Darren if you look at the forums last year not many was speaking of Darren most where talking about Zack....

of course everyone has there opinion and that is fine i just don't see how someone can say someone is going to win a class or overall without that guy standing next to others in their class??

i myself feel that shaun has the magic to wn the overall but first he has to win his class and to do that he must turn up in condition, i was speaking at length with Darren last week at the Port Talbot and even he does not think it is a done deal as many on the forums think....

good luck to everyone who is competing


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fcuk Knows

I just want to see some freaks 

However i wish James L well as hes the only one ive met personally 

Plus helped me with my diet :thumbup1:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

I saw my friend Zak last week and he gave me a sneak preview of what he looked like, well if he holds it together he will walk it, i have been to over 10 mr olympia shows and he definately belongs up there with the freaks, he aint ever gona win a beauty show( u know i love you really!!) but this time he has got that freaky mass back from the 2006 British along with the new conditioning he needed. should be interesting finals but don't rule him out just yet. :thumb:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> my point is that most of the predictions are around 3 guys (shaun, Daz and James) there are many more top guys on the scene...as for Darren if you look at the forums last year not many was speaking of Darren most where talking about Zack....
> 
> of course everyone has there opinion and that is fine i just don't see how someone can say someone is going to win a class or overall without that guy standing next to others in their class??
> 
> ...


I agree. I think Stuart will place very well, if he has added 8-10lb as you had mentioned previously Paul. I think the quality has improved greatly the past few years and now each class will be stacked with quality physiques and conditioning is often the key that seperates the top few guys and no one can really tell who will be conditioned and who wont until the day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fantom said:


> well if he holds it together he will walk it


i have said this for the last 3yrs Si Zack is a force but fails badly in the last few weeks if and i am afraid it is a big IF he comes in with the size he can hold along with the conditioning then everyone else is going for 2nd place....


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

tbh i dont really know why stuart core isnt a pro already.... his arms are absolutely ridiculous!!!

as paul has said we can all name our favourites/friends as being the best but it only matters on the day... i personally think we should be happy with the standard of british bodybuilding at the minute,


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Personally my favorite physique from the ones mentioned is Darren Ball. In the pic's from the Arnold classic where due to a mix up he didn't compete he looked amazing. Being a fairly tall bloke myself I like tall physiques with alot of mass, his condition looked great at that show too so its a bloody shame.

James L is a brilliant bloke and a true gent, he took time out to spk to me a while back off the cuff about my diet for my next comp so he'll always have my respect... I, like alot of others will be rooting for James on the day.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ME


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh yea or DB


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

the heavies will be tight class Darren, Stuart and Zack are all contenders. Zach needs to nail and maintain his condition. Stuart lacked balance has incredible upper body but with 23 arms needs legs to match. From his guest spot he has added a lot size so if he gets his contion spot on I reckon it will a tightly fought class. Dean Mcteirnan may surpise


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

veritas said:


> incredible upper body but with 23 arms needs legs to match.


stuart cores got twenty three arms !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate most definatly


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Zack's are 23 and 1/4 inches.......same size as my calves!!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

mine are 23 3/8th


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am really looking forward to seeing shaun tavernier, it seems he has kept himself to himself this year and if he comes in bigger this year but dials in the same condition I think with his shape, lines and balance he really will take some beating. Bearing in mind the addition of the 202lbs class I think he now carries some of the largest potential out of the aforementioned guys to make an impact in the pros. I'd like to know what others think about that


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree that Shaun is the one that stands the best chance for a class win and the overall. He has the very best genetics of ANYONE in the UK at the moment...End of story. The only real negative (and it is small) is his relative inexperience on stage amidst other quality seasoned competitors, but with an exceptional physique sometimes you dont have to have that experience to excell. I really wish him all the very best; as a pro in the u202 class I think he has the tools to do exceptionally well and be a great rolemodel and ambassador for our sport, just as Flex has been and continues to be this year.

However, with that all said, I have to back myself because if I didn't I may as well not bother entering.

Lets face it we all think we are going to win, that's why I (we) compete. To say that I wont win is like saying the last 12 months have been for nothing.

All I can say is that it will be an absolute honour and pleasure standing on stage with some exceptional physiques and some very good friends that I truly respect. The British this year WILL live up to all the hype and some.

A genuine good luck to everyone.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good post James


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Luke Nicholls may surprise a few people......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke has an awesome physique definatly a threat in any class i totally forgot about him competing...what class is luke?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

He's heavys Paul....he is competing at Birmingham I think...He has a suerb physique, he's looking superb at the moment, whether he'll be big enough alongside the monsters I'm not sure but I think he's around the 220-225 mark.....don't quote me on that though, but I'm sure the other day he said 15st 10.....he does look good though...


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i am buying 3 vip tickets tomorrow to make sure I get decent seats, apparently they have enough left to wait til tomorrow but i cannot wait to go and watch it.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

darren balls legs are insane lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robsta said:


> He's heavys Paul....he is competing at Birmingham I think...He has a suerb physique, he's looking superb at the moment, whether he'll be big enough alongside the monsters I'm not sure but I think he's around the 220-225 mark.....don't quote me on that though, but I'm sure the other day he said 15st 10.....he does look good though...


Stuart is doing the brum show as well mate should be a good class then....stuart is going to be around the 19st mark...


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

19st is insane.

I remember Luke winning te light heavys in 2004 wasnt it? he has a very good physique but with the top few guys being so massive around 19st he may be outsized a little, even though 220 ripped is big by anyones standards.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Shaun T for the overall


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 19st is insane.
> 
> I remember Luke winning te light heavys in 2004 wasnt it? he has a very good physique but with the top few guys being so massive around 19st he may be outsized a little, even though 220 ripped is big by anyones standards.


He may be outsized a bit yes mate, I have to agree, however, he isn't that tall so it may weigh itself out a bit.....I see Luke every day and you couldn't meet a nicer bloke.....


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

what time does the show kick off??

ansd also finish?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cheers d_unit


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> tbh i dont really know why stuart core isnt a pro already.... his arms are absolutely ridiculous!!!


er....because he hasn't won a pro card?!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

how tall is this luke guy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robsta said:


> He may be outsized a bit yes mate, I have to agree, however, he isn't that tall so it may weigh itself out a bit.....I see Luke every day and you couldn't meet a nicer bloke.....


i have heard this many times Rob, make no mistake stuart is not taking anything for granted we both know luke will be shredded.

and as a past British champion i am sure he will be on the money.........but so will Stuart


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

If James L makes MW then he is my tip for the overall.

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If shaun turns up on the money then he will take some beating.

In fact I have a few friends already booked with baseball bats in that respect.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> If shaun turns up on the money then he will take some beating.
> 
> In fact I have a few friends already booked with baseball bats in that respect.


LMFAO. lol


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Im impressed with 5 guys:

James l, like everyone has said, if he makes middleweight i think he'll take his class and a good chance at overall. If james gets down to just under 80kg he will be in incredible condition, coupled with his mass and shape would be a worthy winner of the overall.

Shaun tavernier, who im supporting, but because hes from london, great physique, i think he has great proportion, shape, detail and size, if he has got his weaker points (although they werent that weak lol) from last year up and turns up in condition then i think he will take it as he offers the most complete physique on stage. Just my opinion.

Daz, i wasnt a big fan of daz's physique last year, however since i saw his pix from his guest spot at the arnold i thought he had improved. I used to think his physique lacked symmetry and enough aesthetics however i dont think this is the case anymore. I am very impressed with the way daz has brought up some bodyparts and they give his whole physique a different appeal, in my opinion. I think hes made some great improvements to his presence on stage and he is my favourite for the heavies after last years showing and his newer and improved more balanced look. I think that daz has the best chance to present a heavyweight physique which has lots of mass and great condition with more balance than he did last year...i think if his condition is on, he will look amazing!

Stuart core, has a pleasing physique and kind of reminds me of arnolds physique a bit, not really sure why though, i guess its the big arms, narrow waist and flaring lats. Although his legs seemed to have lack slightly in the past. But if paul s' words are anything to go by (and i know that paul knows his stuff, he would not bullsh1t anyone) then stuart is coming to the british to do battle! I think it would really benifit him to adopt an arnold style posing routine, really show off his arms, waist and lat flare with some classical twisting poses...if his physique is improved and he has the contours and balance on his back as well as front then the combination of twisting biceps, detailed back and shoulders will give him a classical pro look. Im thinking along the lines of evan centopani, although evan had 21.5-22 inch arms.

Serge camorou, i dont think he'll win because hes up against bigger guys in the heavyweight division, but i like his physique, hard graft from muscleworks, i want to see how he does.

I find it funny the way weights are being brandished around, weights and stats, bodyfat percentages, measurements...the whole thing means fuk all. When i look at kevin levrone when he turned pro at 240 lbs (5ft 10) i think he would destroy anyone at our british title (he looked exceptional), when i look at evan centopani 243 lbs (5ft 11) flex wheeler measured his arms and they were 21.5 inch on md tv (in contest shape)...in my opinion evan would win our british title aswell.

So the weights, percentages, measurements mean absolutely nothing...all that matters is the quality. Who has the most completely developed physique withe the nicest shape and best condition (well, who the judges believe has that package).

When we go to the grass roots of bodybuilding it is about the development of ones body, not about a tape or calipre or scale, its about art...so the question is...who will walk on stage and capture the audience and judges...who will have that 'wow' factor...and not just in pure size...but who will have that polished look


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yet another well thought out good post Adam all you have to do now is answer your fukcing phone


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I will make the Middleweights Fiv, especially now I have come off the phone to Neil and I have seen what the next 7 days has in store!!!!

He is now off to Vegas for the last few days of Flex's prep before the U202 Olympia on saturday, which of course I will be watching and all over like a 'tramp with a bag of chips!!!!'

Even though its been tough and the toughest is yet to come with regards to the diet, cardio, training etc, what it has done is focused me beyond belief. I thought I was focused last year but this year is a whole new ball game for me.

I feel healthy, happy and stress free and I think that all of those factors are so important when focusing on the job in hand.

It has also been and will continue to be, a ture pleasure working with Neil this year. His passion is insane and he truly believes in me and all of his athletes that will be on stage this year.

Not once have I had to think for myself, make a decision WRT diet or prep, I have just done what has been asked of me to the nearest gram or minute and the reward is seeing myself continue to improve daily.

For me its all about a class win. If you dont win your class the overall is just a distant dream. Once the class win is secured, then and only then, can you look further towards the possibility of the overall.

One step at a time guys, one step at a time.

J


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Luke has an awesome physique definatly a threat in any class i totally forgot about him competing...what class is luke?


I'd like to see Luke do well. He has such a well balanced physique and like you say Robsta - such a nice approachable bloke with it.

Miles, i'd say Luke is about 5'9 or 5'10.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Cool James, then for me the Overall will be yours.

My resoning, James would have still been a favourite for LHW IMO. So as a MW he will have so much muscle the no other class even HW will make him look much smaller, he has a tigher,grainer phsyqiue , a great taper and hardly any weak points, togther with his presentation he will be very hard to beat in any line up.

Fivos


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

So with James in the middleweights we could have a hell of a battle for the overall.

A possible for the overall title:

James L

Shaun T

Darren B

Really looking forward to it


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

willsey4 said:


> So with James in the middleweights we could have a hell of a battle for the overall.
> 
> A possible for the overall title:
> 
> ...


Yep a fantastic possible overall line up..

Fivos


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

supercell said:


> I will make the Middleweights Fiv, especially now I have come off the phone to Neil and I have seen what the next 7 days has in store!!!!
> 
> He is now off to Vegas for the last few days of Flex's prep before the U202 Olympia on saturday, which of course I will be watching and all over like a 'tramp with a bag of chips!!!!'
> 
> ...


Sounds a good game plan mate.

How much more has got to come off as the pics of you at 85kg didnt show a lot to come off but then your idea of true conditioning may be different to most peoples!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

There is always more mate as I always say but the changes we are making are taking me into unchartered condition territory this week. Next week I'll need an extra cushon for my office chair I think!!!

Hope you are going to try and make it up to Notts Mark, I know you normally make the trip.

Hope you are well and your training is going well.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Well Luke's one of the reason i am were i am now as been training with the guy for the last 6 odd years !

Dam i've put up with him that long lol..

Work commitments have stopped us training much but did get to train back with him today which was a very good session and even only a few days out boy was he still strong...

Just for the stats guys out there he's 5'8 and sitting on the 230lb mark ripped !!

Gonna shock a few heavies come show time, especially now as he's nailed his lighter weight class condition hes renowned for but this time round bigger..

Said to him at the Lem spa last sunday shame we did'nt have any tan with us as he was stage ready then.

With J dropping into middles and Luke in the heavies gonna be there yeah cheering both my good mates on and can see it being a great Brit this year.

PB


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for that Sam!!!

I've now got pc friendly to keep in touch with the bigger boys!!

:thumb:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Manimal said:


> Thanks for that Sam!!!
> 
> I've now got pc friendly to keep in touch with the bigger boys!!
> 
> :thumb:


Hey bud, great to see you finally on forum..

Sam


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

stow said:


> er....because he hasn't won a pro card?!


stow i hope thats sarcasm lol 

what i suppose i mean is that i think stuart is already pro standard and has been for a few years IMO.....

however maybe just maybe he has missed the boat on it but time will tell i hope not because he has an awesome physique, but you could say that of a lot of people in the UK right now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Manimal said:


> Thanks for that Sam!!!
> 
> I've now got pc friendly to keep in touch with the bigger boys!!
> 
> :thumb:


is this Luke? if it is good luck for sunday mate....



PompyMan said:


> stow i hope thats sarcasm lol
> 
> what i suppose i mean is that i think stuart is already pro standard and has been for a few years IMO.....


sorry mate i prep stuart and i don't agree with you on this...in my opinion stuart has huge potential and is now realising this......this year stuart has hid himself away and brought up his weaker points and worked very hard on his condition i think many will be suprised come the 19th


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Well for what my opinion is worth amongst such greats then id love James to win his card. His density, and thickness with the overall package is amazing. It really makes you look and then say to yourself 'I want that!' which is the sign of a great physique for me.

For someone I really hope nails it, whom I dont know but again look at and think 'you jammy git!' is Zack. I just look and think WTF!!!! Superb!!


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> is this Luke? if it is good luck for sunday mate....


Yep it him alright..

Unfortuantly someones shown him how to use a PC lol.

Sam


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pompey man, yes just a bit of a joke.

I'm in regular contact with Zack and his prep is on track.

I think you could expect the sort of size of 2006 (last year was not good results), with far better condition.

Don't right him off, there could be some audible deep breaths when he steps out onto the stage.

STOW


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yet another well thought out good post Adam all you have to do now is answer your fukcing phone


Hi paul...im sorry mate lol.

Im gonna call you tomo if thats ok, ive had no credit (used it all up at beggining of month) and get my credit tomo so will call you up.

(sorry for the interruption everyone)

Back on topic:

I love threads like this...i know its all talk and the show is about one day only. Infact its about half a day only...about 2 hrs lol. So talk doesnt really mean anything...EXCEPT ITS REALLY FUN TO TALK AND IT BUILDS UP THE EXCITEMENT FOR EVERYONE (unless you are one of the ones being spoken about in which case you wanna ignore it and never look at these types of threads lol as it puts the pressure on.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

supercell said:


> There is always more mate as I always say but the changes we are making are taking me into unchartered condition territory this week. Next week I'll need an extra cushon for my office chair I think!!!
> 
> Hope you are going to try and make it up to Notts Mark, I know you normally make the trip.
> 
> ...


Yes mate things are going well thanks.

Will be going up to Notts, got a few £40 tickets ordered for me and a few mates.

It should be the best finals for a while, cant wait!

Good luck, I think you should walk the middles but dont want to put any pressure on!!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Yes mate things are going well thanks.
> 
> Will be going up to Notts, got a few £40 tickets ordered for me and a few mates.
> 
> ...


Nobody will walk any class... the standard across the all the classes will be high!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

staffy said:


> Nobody will walk any class... the standard across the all the classes will be high!!!


this is bang on i believe the standard is so high across the board at the moment no one person will walk any class....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, I'll definitely win best looking guy in the crowd award.... 

No doubts about that at all, cos you're all ooogly....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Sorry Wade.

Maybe not walk it, but will be clear favourite.

Size, condition and shape.

James has all three.

I think you will do very well though Wade on a side note.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

All these types of thread do is get peoples backs up.

Its like talking about someone when they are in the room with you.

Not many people post constructively on them or think about who else may be reading.

I couldnt give a toss about predictions, none of it means jack sh*t on the day.

No one except a handful had Troy winning a few years ago.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Tom,

I think these threads do a lot of good for hyping up the day. The sport needs all the hype and support it can get.

The last few years have seen the finals and some local comps hotly debated online, on various sites, and it ups the ante and excitement. Some choose to post etc, like James, Flex, Wade etc, and some don't on here like Zack, Stuart etc.

Years ago only those people connected to local comps or those who in the know would have any real idea who was in the running, so the anticipation for the regular fan would only centre around attending the finals, or if lucky perhaps the one person they knew who was hoping to make the finals. Now we can be aware of more potential runners and understand what makes some of them tick, how they are feeling and how others think they will do. Surely thats part of the entertainment?

I totally agree that negative comments are unnecessary and could burden already stressed competitors with pressure, but that has to be monitored by the mods and controlled/edited appropriately. And hopefully people are mature enough to make responsible comments etc.

I like to hear what others think about who will win, I wish that years ago when I was going to these comps a lot, we had forums like this. I would have had so much more info about the guys competing which would have made the day more interesting and helped position and anticipate the main runners in each class.

Agree people's predictions mean jack, but they are opinions and thats what the forums are all about. (Bit boring if everyone just writes the same).

Good luck to all competing,

STOW


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Stow - I agree totally with your post and I wish more people saw it like that.

However you actually get more comments from armchair warriors not actually offering constructive arguments but just saying their guy will win.

Yes its good for increasing the hype of the show but actually I think that it discourages people from getting involved in the discussion. This is one of the bigger bbing boards and this is arguably the biggest UK show and look how many people have posted.

More often than not you get disrepectful comments. I try and not get involved but as a mod I have to read the threads on here.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I do think some poeple have just stated that their man will win and probably have no knowledge of anyone else competing, but I think a lot of guys on this board who have contributed in this post do have a good knowledge of who is competing so can offer their opinion. Its only an opinion. Any my opinion is usually correct, haha!

James L (U80), Shaun T (U90), Darren Ball (90+)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I do think some poeple have just stated that their man will win and probably have no knowledge of anyone else competing, but I think a lot of guys on this board who have contributed in this post do have a good knowledge of who is competing so can offer their opinion. Its only an opinion. Any my opinion is usually correct, haha!
> 
> James L (U80), Shaun T (U90), Darren Ball (90+)


Well James has won U80 in 2005

Daz won O90 last year

So thats hardly brain surgery to predict.

Shaun T is a genetic freak so thats a safe bet as well.

Hardly a feat of genius to get those predictions. Predictions isnt what I'm talking about

disrespectful comments such as 'James will walk the U80s' is. To everyone else in that class. I'd expect more from you really as this is something that I see from silly kids on bbing.com


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Agree Tom, saying someone will walk the finals is crazy. Who was the last person to walk it?

Just remembering the 1998 show, Grant Thomas won the overall, from Light-Heavies. Pete Brown and Steve Creighton were both huge.

And there was a Junior kid, who honestly looked like a little freak. It was Stuart Core.

Anyone else there?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Following year, Pete Brown won it and Jamo woalked off in disgust as I remember.

Seems bloody ages ago, like a decade!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

agree with stows post fully.

id be surprised if anyone took offence to someone saying "x" will walk this or that class.

i know i certainly wouldnt - its just opinions, and there usually bias towards your mate/who you know ect

everyone knows that all the guys in these classes will look phenominal in the gym ect, but its not until there on stage against each other that any comparisons/judgements can be made.

building up the hype with everyones opinions/comments makes for a much better show, (for me personally) bnecause i dont know the vast majority of the guys competing and its good to get some info/background ect.

truly derogetary(sp) comments are never useful, have no place.


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Well James has won U80 in 2005
> 
> Daz won O90 last year
> 
> ...


 Sorry guys... feal i need to say my peice on this matter also..

Tom, your absolutely right mate..all this nonesense about people walking the show isnt very productive as well as being ignorant possibly insensitive..No one will have an easy ticket.. We are all deadly serious about coming in our absolute best. So to say such and such will have an easy win is plain disrespectful to all competeing.

This years british will be immense! the standard will be phenominal with all gunning for top spot. Years of homeing in our game and seasoning our bodies.. Truely..may the true best men win. Those who without question or subjectivety earn their rightfull place. Judged fairly we will see some great athletes being rewarded for their dedication, sacrifice, homework and above all those who have worked the hardest.

Good luck everyone...see you back stage/ onstage for a battle of knowledge and brawn.

:beer:

may the Gods favour our true champion.

BIG BARN DOOR


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

None of my comments were meant to be derogetary.

Maybe James wont walk the class, maybe it will be closer, maybe he wont even win the class. I have no crystal ball.

Maybe he will be a light heavy?

I was just casting an opinion and based on the facts I think he will be VERY hard to beat.

This is no disrespect to other middleweights like Wade who have fantastic physiques that 99.9% of the population will ever get anywhere near to, and one day he may win the classs and the overall. Who knows?

I know that all you guys are working your socks off for the big day and good luck to anyone competing. I have upmost respect for you all.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats a good post mate and the sort that should be on this thread.

I may have been a bit quick in my replies fuelled (or lack of it) by low carbs. Didnt mean to have a go.  :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think TT will win..

cause i love his BUM


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I think TT will win..
> 
> cause i love his BUM


LMAO

unfortunately BUMMAGE Capacity is not a criteria.

Otherwise I would walk it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> LMAO
> 
> unfortunately BUMMAGE Capacity is not a criteria.
> 
> Otherwise I would walk it


Saying that mate, If you bring "the package" to the table that i have seen personally, you will have a damn good chance


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I love these types of thread, all they do is fire me up even more to be at my best.

I know MM didn't mean his words to sound derogatory to any other BBer. I like others on here have the utmost respect for everyone who steps up to the mark and competes and I also respect everyone has favourites and opinions, that's what makes us all individuals and not bland, ordinary folk.

I know that every class will be tight and everyone will be aiming for the top spot, it is a bloody competition after all; there will be winners and losers and that's just life guys.

We all know too that sometimes things dont go our way, things happen, heads go etc and hindsight is a great thing in this sport.

I dont want people to be stressed or upset by comments made in this thread by anyone, its not about that and was never meant to be.

I know that I am a contender, that's what I work my t1ts off for every day 24/7 but I also know that everyone else that graces the British stage is a contender and has earned the right, through hard work and dedication, to be there on 19th Oct.

I have seen the effort Wade puts into his prep first hand and I am glad that he can still turn to me for my advice or opinion even though we may well be competing against each other. And he does the same for me, that's what this sport is really about, helping one another.

I have no jealousy at all for others success, I mentioned it in another thread and that all it does is inspire me to be better.

Look at the success Flex has had. Others may have shown bitterness towards this thinking that that could have been them...Well it wasn't...he was the best on the day and fully deserved the victory and all that has happened since. Flex is a true champion and has embraced it as such.

I look at people like Shaun Tavernier with awe. The guy is SO gifted but that's not his fault, he was born that way and by his own hard work and dedication has sculpted one of the very best physiques that this country has ever seen; he is a class act.

You then have guys like Zak. I spoke with Zak last year at the Gravesend show where I was competing. What a really nice guy with true grit and determination he is. His resolve is second to none and his persistance will be rewarded, that's a given.

You also have guys like Darren Ball. The guy is a freak. He is in condition all year and has done guest spots at nearly every UKBFF show as well as competing in the Euro Elite tour very successfully this year. He has put in the work, the graft and love or hate his physique, its hard not to be in awe of it.

You then have the fans and the supporters of ALL the competitors. They have their alleagences and there unwaivering support is what makes the competing part for us so special.

Having people coming up to you wanting to shake your hand or have a picture taken with you is humbling. These guys look up to us, their BBing heroes, that have inspired them to be better people and progress within our sport.

I have huge support out there, as do others and I am truly thankful to each and every one of them, it means so much and if they want to big me up or anyone else for that matter, that's fantastic, the sport needs it. It needs passion for that is what our sport ultimately is.....PASSION...Nothing more and nothing less and I for one love every single little bit of it!

Sorry to go on.......again!

J


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

A top class post from a top class bodybuilder. Nice one James.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Good post mate. Shows how passionate you about about what you do.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

James - Sure they fire you up, I love reading how this and that guy are looking awesome. Good cos no fun being on stage against sh*t physiques


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice Post James.....

i have been going to this show as a spectator for the last 4yrs and one thing is for certain year after year the standard is higher, just like in NABBA the top guys are so close it is hard to call i have my favourites obviously i think Stuart will win it all but then i prep him  but joking aside i do believe once me and Stuart get it bang on he will be hard to beat maybe that is this year??

Sean T is a freak a humble one but still a freak and if on the button will be hard to beat in any class....

it is great to voice your opinions to who you would LIKE to win but that person be it Darren/James/Stuart or Sean all have to turn up on the day in condition, a few of us found out last year that being a favourite on the run in meant nothing come the day of the show if you don't bring it to the stage against your peers....

so good luck to all that are competing getting to the finals is an achievement in its self and standing on that stage is what it is all about....


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Awww, look at this.

Group hug!

Get yer fat ****s back on those treadmills, you've got work to do yet if you're gonna put a good show on!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

stow said:


> Awww, look at this.
> 
> Group hug!
> 
> Get yer fat ****s back on those treadmills, you've got work to do yet if you're gonna put a good show on!


Yeah Llewellin you fat Fcuk you still have to make the weight.

I'm well within U90


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Yeah Llewellin you fat Fcuk you still have to make the weight.
> 
> I'm well within U90


Never a truer word was spoken my friend:thumb:

Now where was that hacksaw

J


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Instead of "so and so will def win"

Any one got any opinions for top 3 in no particular order in any of weight classes.

Surely that would be pretty interesting and not get peoples backs up


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

In no order and with myself out of the running.

U80 - James L, Wade, Nathan Selcon

U90 - Shaun T, Barny, Mark Price, Duane Crease

O90 - Darren Ball, Zak Kahn, Alvin Small, Stuart Core

U80 INters - John Clarke:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> In no order and with myself out of the running.
> 
> U80 - James L, Wade, Nathan Selcon
> 
> ...


Why you taken yourself out of running mate??

You got as good chance as any from what ive seen, pointless being modest, no point doing it if not confident IMO:thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TBH this year is about getting back onto it after my op mate.

Placing top 5 after major shoulder surgery is my goal not top 3.

Although dont get me wrong, I'm training to win, no point otherwise.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

A few darkhorses to watch in there classes are,Serge camarou,Dean lesiak,Nicolas Anthony and John Griff.Ohh and of course Mr Chinatown himself Tom Blackman!!!

Loads of guys will be doing damage that are flying under the radar.........We will just have to wait and see


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I think they are all winners. I find it very hard to say that someone like Stuart Core has nothing but an awsome physique (Despite how he places). Same as Tom even if he did not make top 5 is he a loser? I dont think so..................

I understand that everyone is allowed an opinion, but my advice to anyone before they judge is consider how THEY would compare next to the person they are judging.

All the best to the best...........................


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Delhi said:


> I think they are all winners. I find it very hard to say that someone like Stuart Core has nothing but an awsome physique (Despite how he places). Same as Tom even if he did not make top 5 is he a loser? I dont think so..................
> 
> I understand that everyone is allowed an opinion, but my advice to anyone before they judge is consider how THEY would compare next to the person they are judging.
> 
> All the best to the best...........................


If you place 5th are you a winner? No. So you must be a loser then? ha

WE all have the upmost repsect for competitors as people have stated previous Delhi but why should someone have to be comparable to these guys to formulate and voice an opinion?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> If you place 5th are you a winner? No. So you must be a loser then? ha
> 
> WE all have the upmost repsect for competitors as people have stated previous Delhi but why should someone have to be comparable to these guys to formulate and voice an opinion?


I am NOT saying that one must be comparable to make judgement mate, just asking people to consider how THEY would compare against th eperson they are about to condem.

As for 5th place being a loser..................thats your opinion mate, but I personally would see myself as a winner if i ever managed to get top 5 at the Brits.

Am I right in saying you only percieve 1st place as a winner? If so then i guess ALL top bodybuiledrs are losers as everyone has "Lost" at some point.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Delhi said:


> I think they are all winners. I find it very hard to say that someone like Stuart Core has nothing but an awsome physique (Despite how he places). Same as Tom even if he did not make top 5 is he a loser? I dont think so..................
> 
> I understand that everyone is allowed an opinion, but my advice to anyone before they judge is consider how THEY would compare next to the person they are judging.
> 
> All the best to the best...........................


yeah i found this a weird post??

Its a bodybuilding competition yes???

Aim is to Win or place higher than competitors yes???

No one is doubting that to get to a british final you will have a fine physique.

But its the fans and those of us with physiques not as good that go to these shows to see what can be achieved, therefore they have an opinion on what physique they prefer, no one in audience or on these forums are saying they themselves are better.

If you go and watch a world champ boxing match, no one in audience is as good as boxer as the contenders, but they are entitled to an opinion on who they think is better, If no one cared and they didnt have an opinion no one would pay to go watch and sport would be redundant.

To say it does not matter where you place is just rubbish, you train to win, and if you dont, it does not make you a "loser" it just means you was noot as good on the day..

Weird


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I was being facetious but your post did seem a bit weird Delhi, obviously top five at British is a fantastic achievement going by the standard today.

5th place is techinically losing, as everyone wants to win and there can only be one winner, but its still a fantastic achievement.

If I casted an opinion about any sporting person it doesnt mean I am comparable or better than them otherwise I`d be in their place not watching!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> In no order and with myself out of the running.
> 
> U80 - James L, Wade, Nathan Selcon
> 
> ...


Nathan isn't competing this year Tom which is a shame because he is a class competitor coming runner up twice in the last 3 years.

My pick for:-

Light's No idea, sorry guys. Never really followed this class as never competed in it.

Middle's top 5 would be (in no particular order and by going on the physiques I have seen recently) Wade Stafford (needs to be in condition which he is only starting to achieve this year. I know Wade personally so I know he will be 'on' this year after the fcuk ups of the past), Myself (making the weight still the biggest issue and holding onto my trademark thickness and mass), Lee Williams (always a threat, great conditioning and posing, little light in the legs), Duane Crease (I believe is one of the biggest threats, great shape, no weak parts and will be granite) and Lindsay who recently won the Gravesend U80's (impressed me a lot with his improvements and the judges at the Gravesend by taking the overall, however, a little light in the legs still).

Light heavies top 5 (in no particular order) would be Barny Duplessis (always right up there, good solid results, needs to be granite hard which has illuded him in the past), Shaun Tavernier (kept a low profile so far but a huge threat with freaky genetics and granite hard conditioning), Mark Price (looked every inch a champion at his recent Welsh win, shredded glutes, hams and man have you seen his calves!!!), John Griffiths (been away for some time but very impressive. A little wide in the waist compared to the others but conditioning is sick) and Darren Nicholhurst (there or there abouts, missed out last year after losing too much size and fullness for the finals but looked good at the qualifier 2 weeks previous).

Heavies would be (in no particular order) Daz Ball (always a threat as the current champ, big and freaky but lacks aesthetics IMO), Alvin Small (great genetics just has to nail that conditioning), Stuart Core (again conditioning and losing size has been a past issue, esp in the legs), Pat Warner (Pat has impressed me this year. He has been coming to my gym every 2 weeks and looks to be well in with a shout. A little light in the arms tho but big back, legs and chest) and Zak Kahn (always the bridesmaid never the bride? Conditioning is his major nemesis. Tries to get condition and loses size and tries to stay big and loses any condition...He will nail it very soon, could this be the year?).

Thats my take on it.

J


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice post J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

IMO you win ie come first

OR

you lose ie come 2nd or lower.

Its not rocket science, its called competition.

But agree its all about the competitors expectations.

I expect to always win, therefore if I come second I am a loser.

To me it really is black and white.

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

supercell said:


> IMO you win ie come first
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Nice one mate! I like your openness about your competition too when everyone else goes into hiding.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

I Kinda have the same train of thought as James.

I train to win, but also to do the best I can. There is always going to be someone better. If I don't place first doesn't mean I have lost or I'm a loser. I'm just not king of the mountain............yet. ;o)


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> is this Luke? if it is good luck for sunday mate....
> 
> sorry mate i prep stuart and i don't agree with you on this...in my opinion stuart has huge potential and is now realising this......this year stuart has hid himself away and brought up his weaker points and worked very hard on his condition i think many will be suprised come the 19th


i suppose i am biased as he was on the front of the first ever beef i bought and i have been a fan ever since!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Totally forgot about Lee Williams and Lyndsey. Both Overall winners this year in U80s.

Loads of good physiques


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> is this Luke? if it is good luck for sunday mate....
> 
> sorry mate i prep stuart and i don't agree with you on this...in my opinion stuart has huge potential and is now realising this......this year stuart has hid himself away and brought up his weaker points and worked very hard on his condition i think many will be suprised come the 19th


Yes it is Luke - Cheers mate!!:laugh:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Oi......what you doing on here.......??? 

I'll see you tomorrow luke mate...... :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Instead of "so and so will def win"
> 
> Any one got any opinions for top 3 in no particular order in any of weight classes.
> 
> Surely that would be pretty interesting and not get peoples backs up


Like james i have no idea of the LW class..sorry guys...

U80's - in no order

Wade Stafford

James L

Lee Williams

U90's

John Griffiths

Tom Blackman

Sean T

O90's

Stuart Core

Daz Ball

Zack

i don't believe that Alvin is competing but i may be wrong...

Ladies U55kg's

Venetia

sorry that is the only one i know 

O55kgs

Mich

Zee

Girl from the North West qualifier...

apologies to the girls for not knowing their full names or able to spell them (Zee)

one thing has to be taken into account is that what alot of us have seen of these guys is weeks if not months before the big day so a guy who maybe did not impress at a qualifier could very easily blow everyones socks off come the big day


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Intersting to see no Mark Price for the top 3 in the LH, Paul

Won his qualifier, beating Griffiths and also placing second in 05 in the very same class coming second to the awesome Lee Spencer.

Glad I'm not a betting man!!!

J


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Think these sort of threads are fine provided people remain polite and respectful. They add to the 'hype' of the event and all the 'pre-fight' banter is exciting aint it?

No-one can be said to 'walk-it' since there are so many variables in this game to account for. Just as in boxing seemingly sound predictions can come unstuck with a shock knock-out, so too in bodybuilding a favoured physique can be fu**ed up in the last 24 hrs with panick carb loads or over depletions. It's this unpredictability that is built in to the sport that makes it so exciting of course.

Side note - Dont forget some GREAT physiques have come from the U70 class over the years too. Nana Manu and Paul George to name a couple. Bodybuilding is about PROPORTION among other things. And being last year's U70 Champion YES, I would fu**in say that wouldnt I? Lol.

One last thing - Mich for the Womens O55. And YES, being her other half I would fu**in say that wouldnt I? Lol.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey good to see you on here mate. I saw some pics of Michelle last weekend at the Leamington show which Eric had taken the day before. OMG, she looked incredible, simply awesome. The womens classes this year are going to be stacked with top physiques just like the mens categories.

And yes would agree with you on the 'great physiques' from the 70's class, however you should have included yourself in there too. IMO last year you were leaps and bounds ahead of everyone else in your class and if that's disrespectful to the others, I'm sorry, its the truth.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Intersting to see no Mark Price for the top 3 in the LH, Paul
> 
> Won his qualifier, beating Griffiths and also placing second in 05 in the very same class coming second to the awesome Lee Spencer.
> 
> ...


i like Mark's physique but i think their are better....only my opinion


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

'I saw some pics of Michelle last weekend at the Leamington show which Eric had taken the day before. OMG, she looked incredible, simply awesome.' - Thanks mate. Yeah she did.

'And yes would agree with you on the 'great physiques' from the 70's class, however you should have included yourself in there too.' - Oh. okay, go on then.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this was taken this morning at 274lbs still a a few pounds to come off before the finals but still not to bad....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

FCUK MEmg: mg: mg:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Fcuk me, he is looking large!

whats he going to come in at Paul? 265-268?

The heavys should be an awesome class , if his legs have come up, Stuart will be in top 3 IMO


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

how tall is he?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Fcuk me, he is looking large!
> 
> whats he going to come in at Paul? 265-268?
> 
> The heavys should be an awesome class , if his legs have come up, Stuart will be in top 3 IMO


yes mate i reckon around 262lbs we have always aimed for the final to peak i know many say you should peak for all your shows but it worked for me this year 

we have brought stuarts legs up this past year weather they will be up enough for some who knows 

i think to many guys are discounting stuart as a front runner which is a mistake......in my opinion but then i would say that :whistling:



tommy y said:


> how tall is he?


i think he is 5'11" maybe a little more mind you everyone is tall to me


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Paul, stuart looks great!

Has the classic shape, reminds me of arnold in that pose!!!

Hope he can nail his poses and transitions of poses in the biceps or abs/twisting, most muscular because he could turn the lights out on a few poses during the judging.

Also he looks like he has potential in the pro ranks as well because he hasnt blown his muscles up too much for his frame (causing gut growth).

Thing is, darren also looks awesome now, darren's aesthetics have improved and he has a real thick set granite physique with better proportions this year.

2 different physiques, both with great strong points and not many weak areas at all.

Will be great to see the heavies battle it out this year, very very exciting!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah he's lookin good, be good to see legs an back. hard to tell with the heavy's they all look huge, only when they are stood on stage in comparisons can you tell how good they r


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

With the added size he will be a serious threat.

The advantage Stuart has over some of the other heavys namely Darren Ball is his much more streamlined waist and wider back and once the necessary mass is added he can be top 3 maybe higher depends on others etc. As we know Darren has huge amounts of muscle and has brought up some weaknesses from the recent pics so it will be a close fought battle!

Its scary when someone can be 19st on stage and in some peoples minds still need more mass!


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

yea Stu is looking good hopefully he has brought his legs as indicated this has let him down in past, be good to see shot


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tommy y said:


> only when they are stood on stage in comparisons can you tell how good they r


this is exactly my point shame many think that certain guys are going to win their class before the show has even started....



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> With the added size he will be a serious threat.
> 
> The advantage Stuart has over some of the other heavys namely Darren Ball is his much more streamlined waist and wider back and once the necessary mass is added he can be top 3 maybe higher depends on others etc. As we know Darren has huge amounts of muscle and has brought up some weaknesses from the recent pics so it will be a close fought battle!
> 
> Its scary when someone can be 19st on stage and in some peoples minds still need more mass!


there will always be some that critisise no matter the standard on stage...stuart is more focused than ever before our goal is top 3 he has some weak points but then he has some very good strong points his waist being 32" this morning i think is a strong point in his class.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

he looks awesome mate a credit to both his hard work and ures paul


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

I am going to watch Stu in Birmingham this weekend for the qualifier, will try and get some pics up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Just heard that Stuart just won his class and the overall at the Birmingham show....bring on the finals....


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats fantastic news Paul, congrats to stuart. Any other results?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate not yet i will try and find out other results tonight....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Good news Paul. It would have been expected to be fair anyway the way he was looking. Did Luke Nicholls do that class also?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate Luke came 2nd and was shredded, just got off the phone with Stuart and he said what a nice guy Luke was came over and said hi etc....mind you i think Stuart wants to cut Lukes Calfs off and use them himself 

Stuart was 268lbs today so about 260 at the finals....


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Lets see some pics then and asses the progress.

Well done to him for winning qualifier.

STOW


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Paul, Stu looked incredible has brougth his quads up and added a lot of size from last years british, wot did he weigh then. He still has a way to go dial it in for the british. Hard work and your prep advice has made a difference.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

veritas said:


> Paul, Stu looked incredible has brougth his quads up and added a lot of size from last years british, wot did he weigh then. He still has a way to go dial it in for the british. Hard work and your prep advice has made a difference.


i have said all the way in that we are aiming for the finals and stuart would not be 100% so yes he has some more to come off but i would not say a "way to go" but then opinions vary


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

had front seat view of stuart at the show yesterday must say he looks superb!! will be a top contender for british heavy weight crown he has size with legs improved and balanced very nice shape and will hit the stage at a very good package which will take some beating,give him my best paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will do mate now are you still eating Pizza


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Stuart was a class act yesterday. What he did in the overall was a pleasing sight.

All the best for him in the finals.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Pete i will pass it on although Stuart does come on the board and check the gossip....will you be at the Brits Pete?

did you get any shots of Stuart....

another good placing was Stuarts training partner Lewis Breene winning the junoir class i reckon he will be up there at the finals as well.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

any pics of the inters over 80 Pete? that junior looks useful!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

DB said:


> any pics of the inters over 80 Pete? that junior looks useful!


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

could not stay fro the overall what happened


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank u Pete


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Stuart won a massive box of supplements and opened it up on stage and shared it out to all the other competitors in the overall.

I think he was chuffed with the excaliber sword he won!



veritas said:


> could not stay fro the overall what happened


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Dogue,

thanks, stuart has always behaved professionally on stage even when not pleased with the result. Will you be posting any pics as mentioned before


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pete thanks for posting the pics up of Stuart and Lewis(jnr) first ones i have seen from the show...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I think that Luke Nicholls looked great (shape, symmetry, conditioning) and will be owning the u100kg class next year, should he choose to do it of course.

Stuart looked good too but was just too big for the other lads it seems. Nice touch by Stu as well in the overall, need more guys like that in the sport.

Onwards and upwards to the British then.

Well done to everyone that competed and a special well done to those that qualified.

J


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

im so looking forward to this under 100kg i will suit it so much better,i weighed in at 95kg today much fuller and still dry and hard and know this will be the class for me next yr!! :thumb:


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

I would love to see Stuart Core take the heavies at the Finals, he's a super nice guy who always acts professionally and is a brilliant bodybuilder. Sorry I didnt get to chat with you Stuart on the day

Lee


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Adding the U100kg class is what has been needed for a while. Guys like Luke Nicholls realistically cant hang with the likes of Darren Ball, Zac Khan etc, not because of quality by any means but due to the fact he is giving up 3st in weight.

There are a fair few bodybuilders who are too tall for light heavys and would be totally outmuscled by the shorter more densely packed competitors who also on the other hand wouldnt get a look in against the super freaks who stand 260+.

In the US a lot of top heavyweights may not have had the chance to turn pro without the under 225lb cut off there as they would have been outmuscled by much heavier guys.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ProPowell said:


> I would love to see Stuart Core take the heavies at the Finals, he's a super nice guy who always acts professionally and is a brilliant bodybuilder. Sorry I didnt get to chat with you Stuart on the day
> 
> Lee


Totally agree Lee unfortunatly Stuart has been overlooked as a possible winner by many on the run in to the finals this year hopefully his win on sunday will re-address this.....


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

yes i think he looked great on sunday he will be a solid contender for the heavies this year!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

under 100kg class should be good, look forward to givin it a go


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Well dne mike hanamon winner of the over 80kg inter good luck with the npa finals (if your on board).


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

martzee said:


> im so looking forward to this under 100kg i will suit it so much better,i weighed in at 95kg today much fuller and still dry and hard and know this will be the class for me next yr!! :thumb:


See you on that stage next year then mate.

Can't waiting for this class.


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Adding the U100kg class is what has been needed for a while. Guys like Luke Nicholls realistically cant hang with the likes of Darren Ball, Zac Khan etc, not because of quality by any means but due to the fact he is giving up 3st in weight.
> 
> There are a fair few bodybuilders who are too tall for light heavys and would be totally outmuscled by the shorter more densely packed competitors who also on the other hand wouldnt get a look in against the super freaks who stand 260+.
> 
> In the US a lot of top heavyweights may not have had the chance to turn pro without the under 225lb cut off there as they would have been outmuscled by much heavier guys.


I see the point you are making about lighter guys not being up to challenging the Superheavies.

As a former U90kg Champion I have put on 10 Kilos to challenge this!

I agree that I myself may be more suited to an U100kg class, but in the meantime I am back on stage to hang with the bigger boys, giving all I have.

I was beaten by a bigger bodybuilder on Sunday but not without a battle.

In my opinion Mr Core will be a Top Contender for the title.

To win titles you have to be "in it, to win it" and like Core, Ball, Khan etc.......so am I!!!!!

Luke

www.corpusfitness.co.uk


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good post Luke and remember too that there is a major difference between 'quantity' and 'quality'. I've seen many a big guy fall at the hands of a smaller more conditioned and balanced guy.

We run in to problems when they too have it 'all going on' and are 20kg heavier!!!! )

From what I heard Luke, it certainly wasn't a walk over.

Best of luck for the finals mate, no doubt see you there.

J


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

You too James, Look forward to seeing you super polished cos I know you will be.

Until then we will continue the journey to tackle all that's put in front of us.

Luke

----------------------

www.corpusfitness.co.uk


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

The last few days I have been getting lots of..'Are you feeling alright?' and 'You look ill!' That's when I know I am nearly ready LOL!!!

I even mustered a laugh this morning when updating Neil.

Yes sir, the journey continues.....

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Luke you looked very good on sunday from the pictures i have seen and you definatly battled Stuart, Stu still goes on about your calf's 

i do feel though this class is a good step as their was far to many lighter guys not getting call outs last year in the heavies and i feel they would fair much better in this new class....

I also agree in some cases that bigger is not always better but the bigger guys nowadays have quality as well, Darren has improved his weaker points over the last year and i don't think anyone can say Stuart has not got quality as well as quantity...the bigger guys are getting better so this new class i feel is much needed....


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

nathan selcon is not doing the finals,,,,,,,


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

anything else you wanna see?


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Eric thanks for the posting the pics of Stu great shots


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

any light heavy shots eric


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Looking at those pics, if Stuart can get into better condition come the finals he will be placing high for sure, he looks bigger than last year and his arms are huge!!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Eric, any of the inters under 80's mate?


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Stuart is looking great as usual. Wish I was going.................


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> Why dnt bsn or sum1 pick stu up, his look is phenomenal!


Stuart is sponsored by Extreme Nutrition


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos said:


> If James L makes MW then he is my tip for the overall.
> 
> Fivos


Cough Cough....

Fivos :tongue: :beer: :laugh:


----------

